#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which is the most favourite tamil song of yours?

## Dhiya

Hey, Which is your most favourite song? Keep sharing about the lyrics writer, singer and the music director of the song?

----------


## Karikaalan

favorite song changes with the mood.. there are a lot.. today its Ore Kana from Guru by ARR

----------


## Moana

My all time favourite is Kanneh kalaimaaneh song from Muuntraam Pirai. Yesudhas  :love:  Ilayaraja

----------


## Medusa

I love most of the 90's melody songs. i can't specify one from that.But sandai koli song from ayutha eluthu, oru theivam thantha poove from kannathil muthamiddal, nenjinile from ujire, inchi idupalaki and there's a long list from me. :Smile:

----------


## Tweety

Always my prefered song is pookal pookum tharunam from Madharasapattinam. GV Prakash's masterpiece. Those lyrics make me blossom all the time  :heart:

----------


## Shamee

> Hey, Which is your most favourite song? Keep sharing about the lyrics writer, singer and the music director of the song?




I like to listen melody songs than others. If I feel happy by mood, I like to listen fast beat songs. The most favourite song for me is Enke enathu kavithai from Kandukondein Kandukondein. Music by ARR. Sang by Chithra and Srinivas.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey, I got a wow collection for this week. Keep sharing your favourite songs.

----------


## Arthi

My Favorite song will change according to my mind set. i have set of song collection composed by A.R.Rahman, Vidthyasakar and Anirudh. Their songs melt your heart. some singers have some talent that they feel the lyrics and sing from bottom of the hard, especially the song "Ennodu nee irunthal" by Sid Sriram was tremendous.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey, Which is your most favourite song? Keep sharing about the lyrics writer, singer and the music director of the song?


My most favorite song is VAA VAA EN DEVADHAI from Abhiyum Naanum movie, Singer: Madhu Balakrishnan ,Music Director : Vidyasagar

----------


## Ritika

There is no particular song. Different mood, different song.

----------

